# A little feed back...



## Orlando IR (May 10, 2006)

I do thermal imaging for building envelope inspections. How many people are familar with IR? Just got site up and running what do ya'll think? Anything you would change? Thanks for the feed back, Conrad


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Mike Finley said:


> Looks awesome.


LOL!

Orlando... you need 10 posts before you can post a link. It's part of our anti-spam system.

Thanks

Unless Mike sees something I don't :blink:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Nathan said:


> LOL!
> 
> Orlando... you need 10 posts before you can post a link. It's part of our anti-spam system.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, Maby mike is viewing his screen through some ir goggles


----------



## realpurty2 (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought on first read that maybe it was just me..lol 

I was thinking WTFlock..where's the link??

If he wants to pm it to me, I'll make sure it's site acceptable and post it for him.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Urrr....I just went to his profile and copy & pasted his site into my browser...

I'm not going to post it though, I think it would be bending the rules
*No offense Orlando*

Anyway, looks like interesting stuff
The site's a little...busy up top
That may work for you as it's kind of an in your face colorful visual media you're selling...well, the pics customers get are anyway (I realize it's not the pics you're selling, but the service, but the pics are the hook)
The images are impressive and the text informative


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya can't see the link cause ya have to have thermal imaging goggles.

Bob


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Ya can't see the link cause ya have to have thermal imaging goggles.


Damn, maybe that's why I could see it
I forgot to take these off this afternoon











Damn...that's why all those cars on Route 6 had funny paint jobs on the drive home today

They all pulled right over after looking in there rear view mirror so I really wasn't complaining


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

http://infraredservices.net/default.htm

Looks good, but I don't like narrow, fixed-width sites. They're tiny on my modern monitors. Also, if you're going to use images for your nav links, they should be larger since the text isn't resizeable. Better yet, use CSS to overlay text onto your tab images. 

Also, "click to enlarge" isn't really the intended purpose of ALT text, especially since it's really not supposed to display by default anyway. Try using more handicap-appropriate ALT text (search for help with that) and use the TITLE tag for your "tooltips". That way the 25%+ users who prefer Firefox can see what you intended, too, but visually impaired folks don't see (hear) a stack of useless "click here" phrases.

Great site otherwise. I love the residential IR leakage shots.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Orlando, what kinda doe are ya getting for an inspection.

Just curious.

Bob


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

Doe?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok.....What kinda Bucks then?:w00t:

Bob


----------

